# Tiger Fish skunk report!



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Well since there isn't much to do here when I'm not working besides drink some local beers and good ol Jameson I decided to write up a skunk report from a few weeks ago when we made a trip to Victoria Fall's Zambezi side to meet up with some old friends from Thailand and to do a little bit of tiger fishing:
Did some shore fishing since our lodge was right on the Zambezi River, I'd say 20 kilometers from Victoria falls or so, didn't have any luck with that, wasn't really expecting to, the river is really high right now and the current is really pushing so the fish are spread out and hiding in the reeds ect, getting out of the current and looking for easy meals.Got to go out on a boat in the A.M. one day, finally had a little luck, I saw a tiny tiger (maybe 8 inches max) in the reeds right next to our boat and I jigged a small inline spinner right in front of him and he smashed it and proceeded to leap out of the water, craziest part was that the hook was never in his mouth, he just hit the "blade" gave a great show though.
Next couple of hours were pretty much dead, just stopped at a bunch of different spots and tried spoons, inline spinners, crankbaits, squarebills with nothing to show for it until I put on a 4inch or so green stripped rapala stick bait, threw it parallel to a nice looking set of reeds and got smashed instantly. Peeled out some line on my Okuma Trio HS model, then just shook his head really hard and fast a couple of times before jumping and throwing the lure, guide said it was a big one for this stretch of river this time of year, said 6lbs, looked about right to me. Checked the hooks and 2/3 points of one of the trebles were bent out, hooks weren't strong enough I guess. :thumbdown:
That's all the luck I have had so far, heading out the weekend of June 20th further down the river to do some more serious fishing, our last trip was more of a sight seeing adventure and a chance to meet up with some old friends. And hopefully our "guide" is an actual guide, turns out he just captained the boat on the sunrise/sunset safari cruises. Nice guy though and he certainly tried, even apologized to us. No fish pictures but have some pic's of me at Victoria Falls and me with my new 1-eyed girl friend Leezel.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like an amazing time still!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Looks like an amazing time still!


It was! I have seen Victoria Falls probably more than a dozen times in my life but every time it still humbles me, such a beautiful, powerful sight. I'm hoping to have a good report in a few weeks time. Hopefully some catfish, tigerfish, and "african pike". Not sure about the African pike but my Dad was telling me about them, apparently he was catching them cast after cast last time he was where we are planning on going, according to him they are very similar to the pike we get in the states but I can't find anything on them.


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice report. looks like a beautiful place!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

What's wrong w/ the sheppard???


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Our daughter went there about 12 years ago. In one day she hunger jumped at Victoria Falls, rode an ultralight airplane thru the
..falls gorge, and took a raft trip down the zambizi. She loved it, but talked about the political unrest at that time. Her hotel told her that it wasn't safe for her to be there alone.


----------

